# Dentist thinking of moving to Dubai - Advice needed



## notoriouseddie

Hello all,

I'm 24 years old working as a dentist in Scotland, UK. The weather is crap and I feel my life consists of going to work and spending the weekend looking out the window thinking what a miserable day it is.

I want to do something a bit different and move to the UAE, probably Dubai, with the hope of earning a great salary and having a more active and enjoyable outdoor lifestyle.

I've looked on the Dubizzle website and most jobs advertised dont state a salary. I earn about £70,000+ /year - How would this compare to a dentist in Dubai? Im also unsure as to how I would apply for jobs. Are there any good website where I could find out about VISA's and licenses for working in Dubai?

I have a girlfriend who also likes the idea of Dubai (also a dentist). We'd probably want to live together in a rented appartment for a year and see how things go. Would co-habiting get us into trouble and if so should we consider getting married?

Lots of questions I know - All comments welcome

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a post at the top of the main page. It says, read this before posting. Many of your questions could be answered by reading that.


----------



## notoriouseddie

Jynxgirl said:


> There is a post at the top of the main page. It says, read this before posting. Many of your questions could be answered by reading that.


I couldn't see anything specific to dentistry/healthcare - I think this may be different to the norm as I may need to sit exams to prove my knowledge meets neccessary standards.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Overall, the info concerning specifics for healthcare is not there. You will most likely have to contact the individual dentist offices directly. Remember paying a recruiter agency is illegal. There are many fraud websites set up. 

The info concerning moving here and living with a spouse is there. It is illegal even though many do. 

A visa will be issued by your employer when you find one. 

Licenses May be a good place to start concerning what you will need to do to get licensed here. I would suggest though that if you find an office who would like to take you on, they will help you in the process.


----------



## samfurah

notoriouseddie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm 24 years old working as a dentist in Scotland, UK. The weather is crap and I feel my life consists of going to work and spending the weekend looking out the window thinking what a miserable day it is.
> 
> I want to do something a bit different and move to the UAE, probably Dubai, with the hope of earning a great salary and having a more active and enjoyable outdoor lifestyle.
> 
> I've looked on the Dubizzle website and most jobs advertised dont state a salary. I earn about £70,000+ /year - How would this compare to a dentist in Dubai? Im also unsure as to how I would apply for jobs. Are there any good website where I could find out about VISA's and licenses for working in Dubai?
> 
> I have a girlfriend who also likes the idea of Dubai (also a dentist). We'd probably want to live together in a rented appartment for a year and see how things go. Would co-habiting get us into trouble and if so should we consider getting married?
> 
> Lots of questions I know - All comments welcome
> 
> Thanks


:ranger:

MOH/DOH/GAHS Exam in UAE, Dubai and Abu Dhabi | Forum Topic, UAE HR Zone

co- habiting is illegal in Dubai..chk read before posting.....


----------



## ExpatAl

And do you think sitting in your apartment looking out the window when it is 45C plus outside is any better than watching rain fall!

Life is what you make of it changing location does not change the person!


----------



## Veronica

Please don't leavethe UK. They need all the dentists they can get there.
It amazes me how many people in the Uk run around with rotten teeth these days.
Yuk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notoriouseddie

ExpatAl said:


> And do you think sitting in your apartment looking out the window when it is 45C plus outside is any better than watching rain fall!
> 
> Life is what you make of it changing location does not change the person!


You've obviously not been to glasgow! ha ha

I see what you're getting at but I'm generally quite a happy person but I fancy a change. I appreciate Dubai is going to be boiling in the summer but I would love to start my morning waking up in an apartment with a communal pool and gym.

My cousin has moved out to Duabi and since the move he's lost a tonne of weight and has a far superior quality of life

It would be nice to treat people that actually give a damn about their teeth too...


----------



## Elphaba

As far as I am aware, from those I have spoken to, most dentists here work on a partnership basis, not on a fixed salary. Most practices are relatively small and the cost of treatment is relatively high. Treatment is not subsidised and few medical plans have comprehensive dental cover, so people have to pay from their own pockets.

You may find an employed role, but the best way to find out more is probably by contacting some practices direct and asking them. Google will be your friend.

-


----------



## ExpatAl

Not heard of the "Dubai Stone" then (suggest you google it!).
Your description of going to the pool / gym etc should wonderful. Personally I start work at 7 am so to get up walk to the pool use the gym then drive to work I'd need to wake at 4:30. 

Don't confuse working overseas with having a holiday. The two are very different.


----------

